# SeaClone100 cup not filling



## nickferd (Apr 27, 2005)

Any ideas why my SeaClone100 cup isn't filling? I've rinsed out the filter of the powerhead and cleaned the tubbing/insides. I'm getting NO waste in the cup but the waste is just lining the lines of the inside tube of the containment cup.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Is the tank new, or have any major changes been made? It takes skimmers a little while to "break-in". My Aqua-C Remora is just starting to produce dark foam after being set up for almost a week.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Also if it is not a new tank, and its been a few days, try adjusting for more bubbles in the mixture going into the Seaclone, this will help but it might put bubbles into your system for a while.


----------



## nickferd (Apr 27, 2005)

it's a 55-gallon set up for 1.5 years now (age of skimmer too)
32lbs LR
Ghost Shrimp
dozen blue-leg hermits
yellow tang
2 fake perculas
choc chip starfish
fluval 404

I did about a 30% water change 3 weeks ago.  But lately I can't remember much going into the containment cup.  Nitrates are at 0.  Where the buttles do go up the tube of the cup there is protein on the walls.  I replaced the air tube (old one had some yellow guck in it), put the powerhead in hot water to clean it out, used a cleaning snake to clean the J-tube.

Should I be concerned or just be happy that I really don't have any protein being skimmed in the tank?  I'm just afraid the powerhead lost pressure and I'm not getting the tank skimmed.


----------

